# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  What do you think and where do I stand?

## Tristan

So last night I went out to a fiends place as they left to go live in auzzie,  took the shotty rounds clays and thrower, set up and shoot away like we normally do, on private property rural and into a paddock, next thing ya know he cops show up with their guns etc after a complaint from neighbours , the next closest houses are easy 400m in the opposite way we were firing, next thing ya know they walking away with my shotty and my licence, no one was drinking or doing drugs or anything silly we were just plain shooting clays

----------


## oneshot

I am guessing the neighbours knew your friend went to Aussie and thought "who the hell is this shooting at their place" and probably said that to the Police who in turn have to act accordingly ??

----------


## stumpy

there must be more to this , .... what has been said by neighbour , what reasons has police given for confiscation , what words were said between the two parties , etc etc

----------


## oneshot

Yes what Stumpy said, I imagine once they learn who you are, clear it up with the neighbours and land owner, you will be fine and have your weapon and license given back, something they probably couldnt clear up right there on the spot, so they played it safe. Their not to know your not a Psycho.

----------


## Tristan

God knows wat neighbour it was that was all they told us, we thought maybe it was his brothers partner being spiteful but we are unsure, and also wouldn't think the neighbours would know he was even going his brother and father also live at same address but were out driving trucks at the time, it just blew me away it even happened, they stated we should have let all the neighbours know wat we were up to yet we have done it a lot along with the neighbour across the road, maybe he fuked someone off and this was there way of getting back at him yet in the one who's caught up in it

----------


## smidey

So what law was broken?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## stumpy

surely you were given a bit of paper with an offence written on it , or told what offence you have committed ? did you give attitude to the cop ? ....why were your fal and firearm taken off you?

----------


## Maca49

I would have gone with the police to the station and sorted it, something not ringing true here?

----------


## GravelBen

> surely you were given a bit of paper with an offence written on it , or told what offence you have committed ? did you give attitude to the cop ? ....why were your fal and firearm taken off you?


+1

Surely they can't take anything off you without giving a reason why? Maybe you should write a letter to the police complaints authority if its as clear cut as you say.

----------


## Tommy

Sounds horrible. Ultimately if you've been lawful in all that you've done that day, what can they really do?

----------


## nzfubz

They certainly can't take something from you without documentation changing hands

----------


## Munsey

Tristan I would , document position , distance etc . Just incase this gets silly !  Borrow a range finder to be positive you are right . If it's how you say it doesn't sound like a law is broken . Mind you there is a clause ( hope this is right ) something about causing a "nuisance "  .  Which you can read anything into .  The fact that it was a shot gun nobody's safety was comprised . Good luck

----------


## Tristan

Alright so the cops rang my mates partner told us to come out with our hands up, at this point we were thinking this was a joke as we had not done anything wrong, so we all went outside 4 cops came in, two with rifles to without and we were like really? They stated they had a complaint from gun fire, and stated they were parked 200 meters down the road and heard 11 shots in 4 minutes, the Sargent was asking the questions like who was shooting who's gun as who has the fal, she asked how the gun got here and I stated it got here in my ute and se asked if I had a secure lock up in my vehicle for it, to which I said you can carry a gun in a vehicle not loaded breach open for shotgun, she looked at me dead in the eyes and paused for a minute to which I know I was right, the other cop took me inside to where I had the gun which he took and my licence, they took my details and left, another two cops arrived back about 20 minutes later I was taken aside read my rights and asked all questions about what we wee doing there etc
And I even stated to the cop that I was blown away by what was going on, even the cop said that all we were doing is having fun and would only get a warning but a warning for what? I've never been in trouble with the police at all I stay on the good side of the law as I don't want issues so I'm really blown away by this

----------


## Tristan

But they didn't state wat law had been broken, yes I should have asked but I was absolutely speachless

----------


## R93

If all you say is accurate,  you will be sweet and they (complaintant, cops) will end up with egg on their faces.
Sounds all legit to me and it's just PC  retards panicking about a bit of gunfire.
Jeez I'm glad I live on the coast.
Every Bogan has a firearm😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tristan

To me the way it should have been handled was approach us find out what was going on go back to the complaintent advise them then return to us with what was happening. To me all we can be done for is disturbing the peace

----------


## Tommy

Guns are evil, you must be treated as a criminal

----------


## Tahr

Did the neighbors know you were using a shotgun and not a rifle?
Did they know that you were shooting away from them?
Did they know that it was sports shooting?
Was gunfire from the particular residence you were at an unusual event?
Do you know that the whole western world is nervous about unexplained or unusual gunshots, and that that includes the police? 

You likely won't like what I have said. But I'm just giving another perspective. Given the current world situation, and an increasing violent community, we need to put ourselves in other people's shoes before we start blazing away. 

I'm not surprised by the police reaction. Its what I call "natural consequences". So what if all of the  police don't fully understand the firearms act. Their role is to keep people safe. Full stop. 

If you weren't at fault, I expect nothing else will happen.

----------


## stug

Exactly the same thing happened to a guy in Nelson. Shooting a shotgun on his lifestyle block, got an armed offenders response. From memory the charge was discharging a firearm in a way that frightened someone.
It will be this section

48Discharging firearm, airgun, pistol, or restricted weapon in or near dwellinghouse or public place
Every person commits an offence and is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 months or to a fine not exceeding $3,000 or to both who, without reasonable cause, discharges a firearm, airgun, pistol, or restricted weapon in or near
(a)a dwellinghouse; or
(b)a public place,
so as to endanger property or to endanger, annoy, or frighten any person.
Compare: 1958 No 21 s 16(2B), (3); 1964 No 36 s 6(1)
Section 48: amended, on 1 July 2013, by section 413 of the Criminal Procedure Act 2011 (2011 No 81).
Section 48: amended, on 1 November 1992, by section 25 of the Arms Amendment Act 1992 (1992 No 95).


My advice is get a lawyer specialised in firearms law, there is one that advertises in NZHunter and a few of the firearms magazines. Be prepared to spend a few thousand to keep your licence.

----------


## Koshogi

If they seized your license and firearms, they must provide a written Firearm revocation notice.

----------


## ebf

If and when you get your firearm and license back, you might want to consider visiting the local clay target club in future. The days of letting rip on anything other than a designated range are long gone. Maybe ok on a big farm, but lifestyle block , only one neighbour has to feel uncomfortable or threatened for it to turn to custard. It is just the way of the modern world...

Good luck and let us know the result, might act as usefull info for other guys in similar situation down the line.

----------


## R93

Blasted off 100 rnds today with no worries other than I have to reload the buggers again.

I feel for you guys in situations like that. Most of  the local cops here are poachers/hunters so all good. Fireworks make more noise imo. There is always some going off somewhere eh. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

Tristan, have you heard anything more regarding the incident.

----------


## screamO

Armed police called out to Ruby Bay | Stuff.co.nz
I will try and find the follow up post from this also

----------


## screamO

Armed police swoop seen as 'over the top' | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## screamO

Police defend response to shots | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## stumpy

"Hodge said he thought the person who called the police must have been from Wellington and never heard a gun before."

strange , as im from wellington , and would have been with you shooting the shit out of those clays

----------


## stumpy

I also notice , or maybe I missed it , not one of those 3 stuff articles mentions taking your firearms ....not having a go , just trying to understand

----------


## stug

> I also notice , or maybe I missed it , not one of those 3 stuff articles mentions taking your firearms ....not having a go , just trying to understand


It is a different incident, happened in Nelson in 2013, not Tristan's incident.

----------


## Spanners

> My advice is get a lawyer specialised in firearms law, there is one that advertises in NZHunter and a few of the firearms magazines. Be prepared to spend a few thousand to keep your licence.


Nicholas Taylor? 
He's a babbling idiot when push comes to shove in front of a judge. 

Few thousand is 'many'

----------


## stumpy

> It is a different incident, happened in Nelson in 2013, not Tristan's incident.


aha!!!!!   ... im an idiot , sorry

----------


## mucko

shit what a over reaction, i had cops giving my new staff member shit over a 111 call they thought he was the psycho that work for us before him they wouldnt accept he was not the guy they were after. me and @hunter308 and my dad were bombing the gong. the cops heard us discharge multiple shots my staff member said thats my boss go see him if you dont believe me, to which they didnt bother said no we on a 111 call. i guess if its in the to hard basket they cant be fucked.

----------


## screamO

I talked to my AO just before Christmas regarding shooting targets around home, he just said to tell my neighbours what I'm doing and I will be fine. I also asked if I should ring the local cop shop and tell them what I would be doing, he said not to bother. Originally I thought this was great but the more I thought about it, it isn't my neighbours that would concern me it's the people that drive, walk, bike past that might make the phone call, then where would I stand? I would shit myself if the armed offenders turned up.
I think the rule "to frighten or annoy" should be amended? eg; the non-hunter going for a walk with his kids on DOC land, hears gun shoots which "frightened" him, even thou he is in an area where hunting is allowed.

This whole thread should be in the Firearms Safety topic?

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze tristan that sux!!   I just put the range finder on my closest neighbour and they are 125yard away we have gunfire up here on our hill daily.

----------


## Frosty

> Jeeze tristan that sux!!   I just put the range finder on my closest neighbour and they are 125yard away we have gunfire up here on our hill daily.


You're parents house doesnt count  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

My understanding is that there is no "set" distance involved. Only a matter of whether it (shots) cause nuisance or fear.

----------


## screamO

> My understanding is that there is no "set" distance involved. Only a matter of whether it (shots) cause nuisance or fear.


I which it was the same rules for boy racers :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

> You're parents house doesnt count


Shit I haven't even ranged their house,but they are deaf already :Grin:

----------


## grunzter

He was so happy, he carried the bunny all the way back to the Farmhouse to show everyone!
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> He was so happy, he carried the bunny all the way back to the Farmhouse to show everyone!


Ha ha gruntzer wrong thread :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> Post 13 , line 4 , 4th word in........ there,s your answer,  BITCH PIG, never met one that didn't wish she had a dick, the fact that she asked if you had a secure lock up in your vehicle when she knows you are NOT required to have one just goes to show the real attitude (bad day? maybe her husband ran off with her girlfriend ). Did any of them point a gun at you ?...especially if you were not holding a gun . As I understand it  the Ruby bay incident  , the shooters  , after being contacted by the police on the cell ph . walked , un armed to meet the police at the gateway to the property , where at least one officer aimed a gun at the group, even tho they were obviously un armed ( and had explained on the ph that they would be un armed ).... why is it that these police were not charged with presenting a firearm in a threatening manner
>  I would defiantly be making an official complaint


Different rules for them ! Like the cop who shot  the next doors dog with an arrow to " scare him away " no charges wtf ! Was cruelty for a start ! . 
 I'd love to see the footage of the cop who let rip at a rotty running down a foot path in a suburban st , not only was it shit shooting but fucken dangerous to any public . Bet he never got charged over that incident .

----------


## stretch

> Discharging firearm, airgun, pistol, or restricted weapon in or near dwellinghouse or public place
> Every person commits an offence and is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 months or to a fine not exceeding $3,000 or to both who, *without reasonable cause*, discharges a firearm, airgun, pistol, or restricted weapon in or near
> (a)a dwellinghouse; or
> (b)a public place,
> so as to endanger property or to endanger, annoy, or frighten any person.


I'm no lawyer, but if I were charged with this offence, my defense would be that clay target shooting, pest control, zeroing, load testing, etc IS a *reasonable cause* to discharge a firearm, negating the fact that it may have annoyed of frightened the complainant.

----------


## Tahr

There will be tons of legal precedent on what "reasonable cause" means in these circumstances.
It may or may not support your view. A one off, new, and home spun defence would be unlikely to win the day.

Some of this sexist anti cop shit on here is a bit over the top.

----------


## Shamus

> There will be tons of legal precedent on what "reasonable cause" means in these circumstances.
> It may or may not support your view. A one off, new, and home spun defence would be unlikely to win the day.
> 
> Some of this sexist anti cop shit on here is a bit over the top.


More than a bit over the top the sexist vomit that someone spewed out

----------


## Dougie

Thanks Tahr, definitely agree with you.

As far as "charges" - you weren't arrested. No charge (so far)! Happy days.

If they took your firearms from you, I would imagine you would have at least been given a Pol268 and the firearm would be either taken under "exhibit" or "for safekeeping" (probably the first one) under search and seizer act or something like that. It says it on the top and you will have been given one of the carbon copies. It's my understanding that only that act needs to be used to take anything off you. It's up to the individual member of Police and their supervisor to confirm that the criteria of that act have been met before seizing the item. This includes your FAL card. 

That's just it - they took your card. You still hold a FAL so you could buy stuff online I guess using your FAL number and someone who didn't bother checking your photo to face on your FAL card. Just because the card is seized, doesn't mean that your licence has been revoked. It is very difficult to revoke a persons licence - if that ever happens, you would know about it. You'd be getting much more than a verbal warning, no doubt you could fill of a filing cabinet with the paperwork you'd receive. If that ever happened. It was difficult enough for Police to revoke that NZDA member's licence after he shot a guy in the head...but that's a different story.

How's this going now anyway? I've only just read the thread and also haven't read any of the stuff articles. In my experience, stuff is full of shit, especially when Police are involved in the "report".

----------


## Spudattack

I suspect legal advice has been obtained and he has been advised not to talk on the internet about it!

----------


## Dundee

> I suspect legal advice has been obtained and he has been advised not to talk on the internet about it!


Yes he has been silent since the posting of this thread. The coppers can't seize anything without a warrant? I may be wrong but good luck to this member hope all goes well.

----------


## Dougie

> Yes he has been silent since the posting of this thread. The coppers can't seize anything without a warrant? I may be wrong but good luck to this member hope all goes well.


Yep, you are wrong  couple of acts to cover seizing items.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> yeah , it was a dumb thing to say
>  apologies to those offended.


Easy rant to make, we've all done similar someway, sometime. An unreserved apology takes some nuts.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tristan

Haha hey guys, I rang and spoke to the copper easily 2-3 weeks ago bu he was unable to give me and answe said they were talking to hawks bay because of a law change and were trying to get a less charge even a warning, he said he would ring me a week after but still waiting.... Duck shooting season is coming....

----------


## Dougie

> Haha hey guys, I rang and spoke to the copper easily 2-3 weeks ago bu he was unable to give me and answe said they were talking to hawks bay because of a law change and were trying to get a less charge even a warning, he said he would ring me a week after but still waiting.... Duck shooting season is coming....


What is the "charge" you believe you are currently facing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moutere

> Haha hey guys, I rang and spoke to the copper easily 2-3 weeks ago bu he was unable to give me and answe said they were talking to hawks bay because of a law change and were trying to get a less charge even a warning, he said he would ring me a week after but still waiting.... Duck shooting season is coming....
> 
> What is the "charge" you believe you are currently facing?


Grammar and spelling would probably stick.

----------


## Jexla

> That's just it - they took your card. You still hold a FAL so you could buy stuff online I guess using your FAL number and someone who didn't bother checking your photo to face on your FAL card. Just because the card is seized, doesn't mean that your licence has been revoked. It is very difficult to revoke a persons licence - if that ever happens, you would know about it. You'd be getting much more than a verbal warning, no doubt you could fill of a filing cabinet with the paperwork you'd receive. If that ever happened. It was difficult enough for Police to revoke that NZDA member's licence after he shot a guy in the head...but that's a different story.


I'll have you know, I've seen a revocation of a FAL licence letter and it was only 2 pieces of paper.
So your assumptions are very far off.

----------


## Danny

Police can revoke a FAL relatively easily given good reason. I've done it myself. 
However, unless there is a lot more to this story you need to man up, with a representative, father, mother, lawyer or anyone who is a tad savvy and front your local police (senior sergeant) is a good start, make an appointment. 
This is simple common sense stuff. Dougie and others are correct, they would have or they should have invoked the arms act and paper work needed to be handed over or it would have been received by now. 
I don't know anything about you and I don't mean to sound disrespectful to you and your situation but I wonder if there is more to this. Anyhow, good luck.

----------


## Tristan

Nope swear black n blue everything I have said it's true fact, if I was in the wrong or done something completely stupid I wouldn't have dare even start the post

----------


## Dundee

WTF is the charge pending? Disturbing the piece?Sounds like you got screwed big time.

----------


## Tristan

so i finally got an answer, got a summons to court for discharging a firearm near dwelling, i also found out through the grape vine who the complaintant was, there house is 350m from where we were shooting in the opposite direction, to me that isnt "near"

----------


## Tahr

Maybe it would seem "near" to them if they didn't know the direction you were shooting at the time. 

Sounds pretty tough though. Goes to show how damn careful we need to be, eh.

If you want to keep your FAL it might pay to get a lawyer to represent you.

----------


## Dundee

Good luck Tristan. The tennants below us are moving out next month,I hope the next lot like big bangs day and night. Gonna be careful here too!

----------


## screamO

Just sounds like another blown out of proportion gun related over reaction. Shit they had an armed offenders call out a while back in nelson because someone heard gun shots,  ended up being fireworks :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## ebf

> Just sounds like another blown out of proportion gun related over reaction. Shit they had an armed offenders call out a while back in nelson because someone heard gun shots,  ended up being fireworks


So I guess you'd be ok with an unknown person discharging firearms at or near your house, maybe when your kids are running around the garden... ?

Rather safe than sorry mate, could just as well have been Aramoana v2, all it takes is one nut job with a gun...

----------


## screamO

> So I guess you'd be ok with an unknown person discharging firearms at or near your house, maybe when your kids are running around the garden... ?
> 
> Rather safe than sorry mate, could just as well have been Aramoana v2, all it takes is one nut job with a gun...


I thinks it more that a lot of the people that report this stuff have never even heard a gun shot. I'm amazed more people don't report the bird scarers when they go off.
There is also a major difference between at your house or near your house, but I get your point. Maybe the OP and associates should have gone and seen the neighbour before having a shoot up, maybe the police could have used a different approach (I'm just guessing because I don't know the whole story), maybe the neighbour could have made contact with them.
 You can also be out tramping with your kids and people can be discharging firearms and not know where they are, and this seems to be acceptable because your in a DOC area where hunting is allowed but then you cant go and discharge your firearms on your own property without people kicking up a stink. I think this is where the firearms laws leave them selves open to interpretation? When I get my DOC hunting permits it tells you things like how far from a hut or a track you have to be before you can start shooting, why can't anybody tell me what the distance is away from a house?
I agree with what your saying but there are so many different scenarios.
If I'm shooting safely on my property I think people should mind there own f##kin business. People think of guns as being these dangers killing machines and they are all out there to kill someone or rob a bank but how many people have been intentionally killed with firearms in NZ compared to all the stabbings and bashings that go on. 
I'm sure these (some) people that are ringing the cops saying they have been frightened and scared within there own home because the neighbour was out shooting, also let people leave there own home after drinking without thinking about the risk they pose to everyone else on the road.

----------


## Sidney

How do people know that you are shooting safely on your property?  

Why should people assume that you are being safe when they don't actually know?  What would you suggest that the person do if not call the police - jump the fence onto your property and come over to see if everythings OK?

If somebody entered your property and was shooting on it unlawfully, would you be happy that the neighbours rang the police then? If that person was shooting at you maybe? 

How would you expect them to know the difference if the shooting was not advised or was infrequent or uncommon?

The difference between bird scarers and rifle shots is that bird scarers can't kill anybody... bird scarers are not infrequent or uncommon and people expect to hear them in areas around orchards etc..

You may find less people report gun shots when there are bird scarers around...

Frankly.. you maybe would fit better in a less complex world, lower population density, less mass shootings, a lower urban and a rural population familiar with a simpler time.  Or maybe you could adjust, and start being more cognisant of the time that you now live in... or just keep on shooting without thinking about the issues and see how long you get to keep your firearms for?

----------


## screamO

Like I said there are many different scenarios, as you have just pointed out.
I have discussed with the local Arms officer about shooting at my own place and also asked him if I should ring the local police before I do any shooting incase there where any reports / complaints to try and avoid any possible confusion, plus I think I would shit myself if all the boys in black where to turn up pointing guns at me.......I was advised it was not necessary. I thought it was a great idea and easy.
I think you might have read a bit more into my post than what I was trying to say but I do agree with your points made........and yes your properly spot on with the "you maybe would fit better in a less complex world, lower population density, less mass shootings, a lower urban and a rural population familiar with a simpler time" :Thumbsup:

----------


## Banana

> Why should people assume that you are being safe when they don't actually know?


Why should people assume otherwise?

----------


## Beavis

Sounds like the responding officers were extremely pissed that they got called out to reported gunshots to find it was a bunch of people shooting clays, then acted accordingly. Lol at the "secure lock up in a vehicle". Where is that even in the arms act? What a cunt of situation. I hope you get everything back.

----------


## Kscott

> Why should people assume otherwise?


Given the number of accidental shootings and accidental discharges in New Zealand, I'd say it's a fair call to say "Why should people assume that you are being safe when they don't actually know?"

I consider firearms safety to car driving - everyone think they're awesome and everyone else is at fault.

As to the OP, get a lawyer. Don't rely on internet advice.

----------


## Sidney

> Why should people assume otherwise?


They shouldn't, they should get it checked...

----------


## GravelBen

> Given the number of accidental shootings and accidental discharges in New Zealand, I'd say it's a fair call to say "Why should people assume that you are being safe when they don't actually know?"
> 
> I consider firearms safety to car driving - everyone think they're awesome and everyone else is at fault.
> 
> As to the OP, get a lawyer. Don't rely on internet advice.


The really very low number of accidental shootings? Whats the average, 2-3 per year? Most of which are people failing to identify their target in the bush.

By that logic we should call the police whenever we see a car driving down the road, just in case it does something dangerous. And there are an awful lot of drownings (far more than shootings), so we better call the coastguard or SAR every time we see someone in the water. And from memory its skiing/snowboarding that has the highest sports accident rate, so when we see someone heading up to a skifield we should call an ambulance too right?

Hey, if calling AOS for some fireworks is justified I should call the cops because the neighbour mowing his lawn sounds a bit like it might be a speeding car. Won't somebody think of the children!

That aside, I definitely agree that the OP should get a lawyer.

----------


## GravelBen

> So I guess you'd be ok with an unknown person discharging firearms at or near your house, maybe when your kids are running around the garden... ?
> 
> Rather safe than sorry mate, could just as well have been Aramoana v2, all it takes is one nut job with a gun...


Media style fear-mongering doesn't help anyone though does it? After a while 'rather safe than sorry' can become more of a 'boy who cried wolf' situation, the police might not bother turning up if the fireworks false alarm person calls them again.

Police responses seem to vary a lot between areas too, I remember there was a case a couple of years ago in Waihola where a bloke called the police to tell them someone was taking pot shots at his fence/garage/house (newspaper had photos of the bullet holes) and they didn't even send a car out from Dunedin because it was saturday night and they were too busy scraping up drunk students and giving tickets to boyracers.

Somewhere in between wild over-reaction and uninterested non-response is a sensible medium ground, where we hope they are most of time.

----------


## Spudattack

By some of the logic here just about every duck shooter should be inspected this season, every parent who's kid has a bruise should be reported to cyfs and evey person who drives should be inspected on suspicion of being drunk, all because we don't know for sure so we should assume the worst and call the police constantly, ffs really! This is getting out of hand!

----------


## MattyP

Prick of a situation.

I would tell my neighbours if I was going to be shooting clays (or anything) within hearing distance. If there was going to be a lot of gunfire for example.

If I owned a farm i'd guess neighbouring farms would be used to the odd shot, but i'd probably still let them know when I first met them that they might hear the odd shot and it'd just be me picking off rabbits/hares/etc.

If they weren't receptive to it or asked that I not do it and I considered my property to be more than large enough for it to be safe....well. I'm not sure what i'd do in that situation. However I do think you have to give them the knowledge first of what you're doing. That immediately cuts down whatever assumptions they'll make when hearing shots. And you can also honestly tell the cops that you had warned the neighbours or discussed it with them. That alone would go a long way i'd think.

Imagine you're inside having a cup of tea and your kids are outside playing. In one scenario the neighbour has told you that him and some mates will be shooting clay pigeons, but aiming directly *away* from your house. In the other scenario, you just suddenly start hearing gun shots. Which situation is going to go better for the neighbour do you think  :Have A Nice Day: ?

I can understand why the cops aren't receptive to you calling and letting them know you will be shooting. You're thinking it'll mean they can ignore complaints or something like that. Look at it from a more sinister point of view though. Imagine if you were going to shoot the place up and purposefully told the cops you were going to be clay shooting, just to try and delay their response time. They have to consider things like that.

----------


## Jexla

> Imagine you're inside having a cup of tea and your kids are outside playing. In one scenario the neighbour has told you that him and some mates will be shooting clay pigeons, but aiming directly *away* from your house. In the other scenario, you just suddenly start hearing gun shots. Which situation is going to go better for the neighbour do you think ?


In any situation when in a rural area why would you think that's there's something wrong when hearing gunshots?
I can certainly understand if you lived in town, but when in a rural area ask yourself, is this really something I shouldn't be expecting where I am?

----------


## MattyP

> In any situation when in a rural area why would you think that's there's something wrong when hearing gunshots?
> I can certainly understand if you lived in town, but when in a rural area ask yourself, is this really something I shouldn't be expecting where I am?


Well it's hard for me to be objective having never lived in a rural area - im a city dweller. But perhaps hearing the odd rifle shot is normal, but hearing a whole heap in rapid succession (people getting carried away with clays) may be a bit different? I don't know. It could just annoy you not being told, and that's enough. 

Either way I just wouldn't want to risk the drama and would have let the neighbours know. Right or wrong, this whole thread is an example of what can happen if you do just risk it.

----------


## Jexla

> Well it's hard for me to be objective having never lived in a rural area - im a city dweller. But perhaps hearing the odd rifle shot is normal, but hearing a whole heap in rapid succession (people getting carried away with clays) may be a bit different? I don't know. It could just annoy you not being told, and that's enough. 
> 
> Either way I just wouldn't want to risk the drama and would have let the neighbours know. Right or wrong, this whole thread is an example of what can happen if you do just risk it.


I agree about reducing the risk, but fuck me are some people precious.

----------


## Kscott

> Well it's hard for me to be objective having never lived in a rural area - im a city dweller. But perhaps hearing the odd rifle shot is normal, but hearing a whole heap in rapid succession (people getting carried away with clays) may be a bit different? I don't know. It could just annoy you not being told, and that's enough. 
> 
> Either way I just wouldn't want to risk the drama and would have let the neighbours know. Right or wrong, this whole thread is an example of what can happen if you do just risk it.


Alexandra over Easter sounds like the Somme  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> The really very low number of accidental shootings? Whats the average, 2-3 per year? Most of which are people failing to identify their target in the bush.
> 
> By that logic we should call the police whenever we see a car driving down the road, just in case it does something dangerous. And there are an awful lot of drownings (far more than shootings), so we better call the coastguard or SAR every time we see someone in the water. And from memory its skiing/snowboarding that has the highest sports accident rate, so when we see someone heading up to a skifield we should call an ambulance too right?
> 
> Hey, if calling AOS for some fireworks is justified I should call the cops because the neighbour mowing his lawn sounds a bit like it might be a speeding car. Won't somebody think of the children!
> 
> That aside, I definitely agree that the OP should get a lawyer.


The sport with the most fatalities is Lawn Bowls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> Alexandra over Easter sounds like the Somme


 :Pacman: 

Southland on the opening weekend of duck shooting is about the same, you can even hear it living in town!

----------


## kidmac42

> Alexandra over Easter sounds like the Somme


Yep, its all on here. Have heard of a couple of nice heads been taken. I'm not up the hill today yet cos of the mad moron rush as it does get dodgy with so many people in the wilds. Not even sure that the stags are roarin yet, shouldn't be far from it if they'e goin to as the farm deer have been going for a couple of weeks.

----------


## Pointer

Moral of the story?

Invite your neighbours to your bomb-ups. My next door (300m next door) neighbours son shot his first rifle two weeks ago off my deck. He's hooked now. He is considering a licence to go hunting and his non-shooting parents are fully supportive, keen to get him outdoors a bit more  :Have A Nice Day: 

A little bit of PR goes a long way. Last week we were parked at a lookout on a highway, re-arranging two deer carcasses on the ute tray. An elderly couple pulled up at the lookout, but didn't see what we were doing. When they did see us all camo'd up and shuffling animal body parts, the looks on their faces wasn't good. Slightly worried. A quick wave, hello and a conversation about their trip eased their minds. Under the publics gaze,  we have to do our best to be seen as responsible, normal people. PR is the keyword here

----------


## EeeBees

> How do people know that you are shooting safely on your property?  
> 
> Why should people assume that you are being safe when they don't actually know?  What would you suggest that the person do if not call the police - jump the fence onto your property and come over to see if everythings OK?
> 
> If somebody entered your property and was shooting on it unlawfully, would you be happy that the neighbours rang the police then? If that person was shooting at you maybe? 
> 
> How would you expect them to know the difference if the shooting was not advised or was infrequent or uncommon?
> 
> The difference between bird scarers and rifle shots is that bird scarers can't kill anybody... bird scarers are not infrequent or uncommon and people expect to hear them in areas around orchards etc..
> ...


A tad patronising...re birdscarers...most gas guns which are either set wrong, malfunction or have corrupted light sensor covers which can cause them to continue to go off during the night are not reported to the police but to either the council or the manager/owner of the  vineyard...there can be little or no confusion regarding the difference between a gunshot and a gas gun...

----------


## Tristan

so a bit of an update, went to court monday morning, talked to the lawyer, he looked at all my measurements and also where we were from the google earth images i produced, nearly instantly he said not guilty and stated that is the plea he would give, so he put in my not guilty plea, he spoke with the prosecutor, who was looking into it and stated that it would get withdrawn, today i got a phone call to state that the case has been withdrawn

----------


## Dundee

Have you got your licence and firearm back?

----------


## Tristan

that is getting sorted out at the mo and should have it all back by the end of the week

----------


## hanse

Good result mate, maybe a good lesson learnt though ay? Make sure those neighbours know whats happening when there is going to be gunshots  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Jexla

Maybe a good lesson for the Police too.
Tristan was the victim here.

Glad to hear you got a decent lawyer mate.

----------


## MattyP

Good outcome. Glad to hear.

----------


## deye223

now go back and do exactly the same and tell them to piss of next time

----------


## Kscott

I guess learning isn't your strong point  :Grin:

----------


## deye223

this is where you are wrong we have been putting up with this shit for more than 20 years the more you do it the better .

just like here we are not allowed to transport a firearm in a way as to alarm the public soooo it's been so long since they

have seen a gun when they do it's on the phone to the ignorant cops .

the more the public see and hear guns the better .

now i for one would be talking to a solicitor and taking action for their ignorance and overreaction .

----------


## Kscott

Well apart from the minor fact that you live in Australia and have your own laws that aren't applicable here in NZ, going back and repeating the exact circumstances of the event solely to prove a point - have your firearms confiscated, spend a couple of months in limbo on waiting for Police and court action - just doesn't seem to be the smartest thing to to IMO.

Legal action against the original complainant - bugger all you can do.
Legal action against the Police and Crown prosecutor - less than bugger all you can do. PCA wouldn't touch it.

----------


## Micky Duck

> How do people know that you are shooting safely on your property?  
> 
> Why should people assume that you are being safe when they don't actually know?  What would you suggest that the person do if not call the police - jump the fence onto your property and come over to see if everythings OK?
> 
> If somebody entered your property and was shooting on it unlawfully, would you be happy that the neighbours rang the police then? If that person was shooting at you maybe? 
> 
> How would you expect them to know the difference if the shooting was not advised or was infrequent or uncommon?
> 
> The difference between bird scarers and rifle shots is that bird scarers can't kill anybody... bird scarers are not infrequent or uncommon and people expect to hear them in areas around orchards etc..
> ...


going on that theory I should ring the police EVERY TIME I see a car on the road as it may be a drunk driver........

----------


## Micky Duck

ringing police station BEFORE you start shooting lets them log it in which stops a neighbours call there and then, if they get call and decide its not a good idea for you to continue they have option to phone you and save all the BS that would otherwise follow.

----------


## Ranger 888

Yeah, Section 48 of the Arms Act definitely applies. It's the one section of the Act that ALL shooters must make themselves familiar with!! Some people don't approve of firearms and shooting- we can't afford to upset them. We need to be aware that as gun owners, owning and using a firearm these days is a privilege, not a right. Go and talk to the neighbours who are going to be affected by your use of a firearm.

----------


## Ranger 888

But a lot of townies now move out to rural areas, and bring their urban "attitudes" with them.

----------

